# Post clothes and outfits your fursona would wear



## Infrarednexus (Sep 12, 2019)

Pretty self explanatory. Post images of clothing or outfits your fursona wears.

Nexus loves wearing black


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 12, 2019)

Band shirts, hoodies, jeans shorts


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 12, 2019)

Cargo shorts, band t-shirts, hoodies, Hawaiian shirts, military surplus jackets


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 12, 2019)

T-shirts, cutting fluid stained jeans, and a desert fatigue cap.






I have Guifrog to thank for the awesome artwork.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 12, 2019)

(Not joking btw, a big croc with a flaming bowling shirt would look neat)


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

I can see Riot wearing these types of clothes













Clothes like the blue cat Budori is wearing in this picture





I like to dress nice irl so go figure I would like that for my Fursona Riot lol


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 12, 2019)

A waistcoat 24/7 except when Arthur goes to sleep hes a dapper boi


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh, I'm yet to turn dozens of outfits for Guifrog into pics! In his place it's common to either walk around naked, wearing only accessories a la his native indigenous countrypeeps, or fully covered in fancy clothes. Depends on the mood. Here's a few I can imagine him wearing:



Spoiler: 1











Spoiler: 2











Spoiler: 3











Spoiler: 4


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 13, 2019)

My fursona usually wears jeans and a t-shirt most of the days. If it's cold, he'd put on a hoodie. 

When he feels like sneaking out in the night to steal, he'd put on a black tactical outfit like this one: 





 with black shoes on.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't have any choice on shoes, heck in some cases for a massive fluffy boi like him he can't find any shoes that fit. Although he wears a red shirt, a tank top makes more sense because of hot weather.
Either way his signature clothing his shorts (any colour really) but he always wears a red top. (Or nothing at all because easy fluff access!)



CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 70803
> (Not joking btw, a big croc with a flaming bowling shirt would look neat)


If I don't see you get a commission of your croc wearing that I will be very sad.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 70803
> (Not joking btw, a big croc with a flaming bowling shirt would look neat)


Actually have that shirt.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 13, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> If I don't see you get a commission of your croc wearing that I will be very sad.


I'll add it to my commission idea list for sure


----------



## mustelidcreature (Sep 13, 2019)

my sona actually has kind of a virtual closet here:
Cedar on Toyhouse
I own all these clothes in real life,he can technically wear more clothes than that but I'm out of ideas


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 13, 2019)

Mine would wear long open jackets (Designs on the back or anything relating to birbs, space, or elements is preferable but not necessary). Black finger-less gloves. Also gold or silver chains around his neck.

Usually a combo of all of these or some of these or all of these and are fairly easily obtainable as well.


----------



## Deathless (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 13, 2019)

I hadn't really considered clothes, but I could see Tallow wearing something fancy+outlandish like this.


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Sep 15, 2019)

Her signature Jean jacket and orange neck bandana, as well as some leggings. 

For a shirt probably a My Singing Monsters t shirt.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm sure I've got a few photos for reference around here somewhere...

The materials and some of the finer details change depending on the time of year, what materials are available, and whether Sakara's clothes urgently need repairing or replacing, but overall they always follow these styles.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Mostly gothic or punk rave styles.
Visual Kei is probably a good example...


----------



## cyborgdeer (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 20, 2019)

Hmmm. This looks cozy.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Godzilla (Sep 21, 2019)

this look is everything


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 22, 2019)

When in the sea, she usually wears nothing at all because she's a mer fur, and clothing just interferes with swimming.  For modesty purposes, she wears a bra woven from seaweed and shells, and a wrap around her waist.

On land, she stays close to the water.  She would wear a light beach dress, things that are comfortable and loose fitting, or just a bathing suit.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 22, 2019)

I feel like posting a selfie here would be a bit weird lol


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 23, 2019)

Usually a denim Battle Jacket ^^


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 29, 2019)

Today I found the actual coat Marius wears (more or less)


----------



## Rebelsaber (Sep 30, 2019)

Heavy metal themed stuff, all black, chains, piercings, skull prints etc. The heavier the better.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 30, 2019)

Cherie wears this


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (Sep 30, 2019)

Well. When he isn't swanning around in gorgeous big poofy floofy gowns and dresses like the Queen he is~

Skittles is a total metal head.


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

An old leather jacket and a rucksack.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

Axel_is_Crafty said:


> An old leather jacket and a rucksack.


Also goggles


----------



## Charleslr'93 (May 1, 2021)

The casual wear.  Nice


----------



## Raever (May 1, 2021)

MosquitoBeest said:


> I feel like posting a selfie here would be a bit weird lol



I doubt anyone would be upset lol
You could always layout the clothes or hang them on the back of a door to take a photo if you wanted to.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Annabelle would definitely wear this:


----------



## Ampelos (May 2, 2021)

He would pretty much exemplify the dark academy/professor aesthetic lol


----------



## JinxGlider (May 2, 2021)




----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 2, 2021)

Well he's a martial artist like me so his main outfit is pretty much a 1:1 reference to this so I guess it fits. Also he got a major upgrade to his shoes from them being worn straw boots to now being black. leather, iron work boots.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 3, 2021)

For a more casual look, Marius would also wear Hawaiian-style shirts with tropical fish.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Off of redbubble.com


----------



## PilotBug (May 5, 2021)

well this



due to the fact my fursona is a WWII us aviator (fighter pilot) he would be wearing these cloths (flying cap, live jacket, oxygen mask, etc.)


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 5, 2021)

Melisa would wear this 1950's style pink dress, she wants to be cute and somewhat bold.


----------



## alphienya (May 5, 2021)

Alphie rolling up to the club looking like a dork


----------



## reptile logic (May 6, 2021)

Azurite. Still needs to be broken down and properly distributed, of course


----------



## Raevyn (May 6, 2021)

Aztec would wear this _religiously_.


----------



## alphienya (May 19, 2021)

I got bored and drew him in an outfit. The extra markings stuff is because I wanted to put him in a group that has more realism in it and he's not too good at dying his fur


----------



## PercyD (May 20, 2021)

Ooo, thessse~


----------



## StolenMadWolf (May 24, 2021)

Well, if he's not in specialised nano-clothing, then alongside your regular jeans he would probably be wearing this:


----------



## Bababooey (May 24, 2021)

Hoodies, cargo shorts, graphic tees, etc.

This hoodie with Deadpool's face slapped onto it. lol





Comfy cargo shorts with lots of pockets!





He loves cats and he's very speshul.​




A plain ol' dark grey hoodie when he's feeling chilly and/or just wants to throw something on.






I did get a commission done of Ash wearing the Deadpool hoodie.




But yeah. Sometimes he just goes completely naked or he just wears a hoodie with nothing below the waste.

Oh, and sometimes he cosplays. lol





Edit: Okay I found more stuff he would wear.

What else to fit the furry femboy aesthetic but thigh high socks?





Ah yes. Deadpool yoga pants.





Lastly, to stray away from Deadpool-related wear, a Venom Jacket!





(Sorry my post is so long. lol)​


----------



## Dynamostic (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Troj (May 24, 2021)

Relaxed mood: Hawaiian shirts.
Formal mood: Glamorous gowns or suits, esp. with a retro aesthetic.
Spicy mood: Punk, goth, or metal aesthetic.


----------



## neeltones (Jun 16, 2021)

I love these coats, but it's summer and I want to buy something light with short sleeves


----------



## TR273 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Maur (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 17, 2021)

Rimna doesn't like wearing clothes but:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Jun 17, 2021)

_inserts blank.gif _

But really... Kardek is about practicality more than anything else. Being a reptile in a cold environment has its challenges.

If he owns anything even remotely stylish it would probably be this:




And these:


----------



## Lenago (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## PupperPaws (Jun 20, 2021)

My fursona is feral, but if she were anthro she'd wear a dress like this


----------



## PupperPaws (Jun 20, 2021)

Found more stuff she'd wear! 


(Might draw her in the little yellow dress with the whales on it at some point)


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 11, 2021)

Recently did this art with something Kili would wear!





Which is basically an oversized hoodie with shorts and an undersuit.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Nov 1, 2021)

Chinos, t-shirt, zip hoodie and a pair of midnight green converse boots.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)

Beanie (white cat with blue eyes) would wear this:


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Aspen would wear this (Pic 1):

 

 :Lumineer would wear this (Pic 2)




 :Honeycomb would wear this because he's partly made of honey and would want to keep the bees away haha


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2021)

Man, I have a lot of outfit ideas that I'll one day have to commission them, especially to more show it easily.
Or hopefully be able to draw or model myself... Maybe.

Punkpot - [Punk Nights Collection] - Deciding to join the Punk's night out, he put his iconic hat by his side and pulled up his hood, exposing his chest for all to enjoy along with a pair of baggy pants with deep pockets for when he decided to graffiti and even collect anything valuable.


Spoiler: Punkpot















Cozy Jackpot - [Winter Collection] - The cold season was fast approaching and unfortunately suits aren't in fashion, fortunately the holiday spirit is here; wearing his comfy coat and his loose pants helped him look warm even if he doesn't feel the heat nor cold. Ugly Sweater not included.


Spoiler: Winter Jackpot


----------



## Bomobiitser (May 18, 2022)

I feel like my fursona would look as sporty as possible. For example, sweatpants and a T-shirt, or shorts with a sweatshirt. In general, the most comfortable clothes possible! By the way, I recently came across a website https://matohash.com/collections/womens-referee-shirts that sells some really cool ref jerseys, I think my fursona would love an outfit like that. By the way, all your fursons look great, you have good taste, which is very pleasing. Agree, it's rare to find people with good taste these days.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 18, 2022)

Ahrakas is royalty and likes to make his presence known so he would probably wear heavily gilded and decadent outfits that mostly involve robes.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 18, 2022)

As a fox cultural expectations dictate I wear nothing, or a loincloth if I'm feeling formal.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 18, 2022)

He lives in a swamp so he might as well be good at fishing, no?


----------

